# Teaching my puppy "Down"



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm trying to teach my pup the "Down" command. He's 8 weeks old right now and can sit. But he doesn't get into the 'down' position when I try to get him to follow the treat in my hand to the ground, he either lunges for the treat or stays sitting and just bends over to eat it. 

How else can I get my puppy to learn 'down'? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Are you starting from a sit? When starting out it is easier if he is on leash you will have a little more control. Are you practicing it with the pup on leash? If he is lunging for the treat while in a sit you are moving the treat to far away, it should be lured down right between his paws, straight down from his nose. When he stays sitting when you put the treat down between his paws do not remove your hand from the treat until he goes into the down position. Try waiting him out. If he gets up from the sit, remove the treat give a release word and try again. Sometimes to get them to actually go into a down you need to sit on the floor and lure him under your leg with your leg only up enough that he has to crawl through as soon as his elbows are on the floor mark/click/say yes then reward. Down is harder for many pups to get. 
When you ask for the sit before the down continue to reward for the sit other wise they will figure out that they don't need to sit and will always just offer a down once they get the down.

Once he is doing the down for one or two training sessions about 80% compliance continue to lure with the treat in hand but actually feed the treat/reward from your other hand. When you have one or two training sessions about 80% or higher compliance remove the treat from your hand completely still make the signal and feed the reward from your other hand. You don't want to use the lure for to long as they will get wise and not work for you unless you have the lure.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few videos that might help (I can vouch that the clicker method works and dogs happily assume the position  ) 

Clicker : 



Hands On: 



Janice Gunn :


----------



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

solinvictus said:


> Are you starting from a sit? When starting out it is easier if he is on leash you will have a little more control. Are you practicing it with the pup on leash? If he is lunging for the treat while in a sit you are moving the treat to far away, it should be lured down right between his paws, straight down from his nose. When he stays sitting when you put the treat down between his paws do not remove your hand from the treat until he goes into the down position. Try waiting him out. If he gets up from the sit, remove the treat give a release word and try again. Sometimes to get them to actually go into a down you need to sit on the floor and lure him under your leg with your leg only up enough that he has to crawl through as soon as his elbows are on the floor mark/click/say yes then reward. Down is harder for many pups to get.
> When you ask for the sit before the down continue to reward for the sit other wise they will figure out that they don't need to sit and will always just offer a down once they get the down.
> 
> Once he is doing the down for one or two training sessions about 80% compliance continue to lure with the treat in hand but actually feed the treat/reward from your other hand. When you have one or two training sessions about 80% or higher compliance remove the treat from your hand completely still make the signal and feed the reward from your other hand. You don't want to use the lure for to long as they will get wise and not work for you unless you have the lure.





Sunrise said:


> A few videos that might help (I can vouch that the clicker method works and dogs happily assume the position  )
> 
> Clicker : Puppy Clicker Training: Sit, down, and stand - YouTube
> Hands On: How to Train a Puppy : Placement Down Command - YouTube
> Janice Gunn : Puppy Training with Janice Gunn - YouTube



Thanks guys, I appreciate the help. 

When I get him into the 'down' position, he lays on his side, instead of upright with his stomach on the ground. Is that an issue?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A lot of people prefer the down getting on their side  it is a steadier down usually. Unless you plan on showing in competition obedience and then beyond the Novice Obedience class (CDX, UD level), you really never need the 'sphinx' style down,


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

At 8 weeks old, don't expect too much or 'push' too much, keep the training sessions short and fun. Practice luring him around slowly, he needs to learn that he is 'supposed' to follow your hand. Take handful of tiny treats and hold it in front of his nose, use it like a magnet, encouraging him to follow your hand as you move it slowly in front of him as he walks around, frequently feeding bits of treats from that hand as he does. If he stops following your hand, you may be moving it too fast, and/or not rewarding often enough.If he lunges at, or bites your hand, don't pull it away as this will encourage him to try to grab faster, keep your hand steady and at nose level. Once he gets the idea to follow your hand, it will help him when you are training position commands, and in the future, loose leash walking.


----------



## Golden Bug (Apr 28, 2012)

Charliethree said:


> At 8 weeks old, don't expect too much or 'push' too much, keep the training sessions short and fun. Practice luring him around slowly, he needs to learn that he is 'supposed' to follow your hand. Take handful of tiny treats and hold it in front of his nose, use it like a magnet, encouraging him to follow your hand as you move it slowly in front of him as he walks around, frequently feeding bits of treats from that hand as he does. If he stops following your hand, you may be moving it too fast, and/or not rewarding often enough.If he lunges at, or bites your hand, don't pull it away as this will encourage him to try to grab faster, keep your hand steady and at nose level. Once he gets the idea to follow your hand, it will help him when you are training position commands, and in the future, loose leash walking.



Thanks for the tip! He's getting better at it. I've been trying to keep it light, 5 minutes here, 5 minutes there. 

I get what you're saying with him following your hand, I think that will be tremendously helpful when it comes time for him to learn to heel.


----------

